# Hard to Find



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some items that HARD to find, see below, at a great prices.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?f=bylogo&logourl=Windsor.gif&brand=Windsor Design

============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's no way that I would (even if I could) make an eight drawer wood tool chest for $90.00.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Me too , I don't know how they can do it,,,so cheap,,,, I have both (small one and the big one) and it's real oak 
It's a copy cat, but a nice one ,,the one they copied goes for 246.oo bucks on the low side..

Did you see the wooden clamps ?, that's a new one for me...


http://www.mytoolstore.com/gerstner/gi530.html

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...h-alias=tools&field-keywords=Gerstner&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-100th...30-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194962950&sr=1-4


==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheap = China. I think most (if not all) of Harbor Freight stuff is made in China. That being said, they do have some neat stuff for a good price. I just bought an oscillating spindle sander from them for $120 and it is a good heavy tool with a cast iron table and 6 spindle sizes.
:sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with you George (don't I always), that at the right price point, items made in China and Taiwan are good quality and top value for money. That includes Electronics, electrical, cameras, measuring instruments and tools and probably many things that I can't think of.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*On sale*



curiousgeorge said:


> Cheap = China. I think most (if not all) of Harbor Freight stuff is made in China. That being said, they do have some neat stuff for a good price. I just bought an oscillating spindle sander from them for $120 and it is a good heavy tool with a cast iron table and 6 spindle sizes.
> :sold:


I'm not for sure if it is the one George has but, Harbor Freight has the 3.5 AMP, heavy duty cast iron table, Oscillating Spindle Sander on sale for $89.99 thru Dec 3rd. Lot number 95088


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy crap! Those chests are awesome. I was going to make one of these for hand tools and stuff but man that can't be beat. Might have to add one of these to my Christmas list  Thanks Bj, neat stuff. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey, you'er welcome 

Yep they are great,,,, I need to send off for one or two of the wooden clamps, I blew one of the pictures up and it has tons of mill (router) work done on it and I would like to know how they get the sucker to work...I like tricky made toys 

=================




challagan said:


> Holy crap! Those chests are awesome. I was going to make one of these for hand tools and stuff but man that can't be beat. Might have to add one of these to my Christmas list  Thanks Bj, neat stuff.
> 
> Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> I'm not for sure if it is the one George has but, Harbor Freight has the 3.5 AMP, heavy duty cast iron table, Oscillating Spindle Sander on sale for $89.99 thru Dec 3rd. Lot number 95088


That's the one Dave. Wouldn't you know they would go on sale a week after I bought mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey, you'er welcome
> 
> Yep they are great,,,, I need to send off for one or two of the wooden clamps, I blew one of the pictures up and it has tons of mill (router) work done on it and I would like to know how they get the sucker to work...I like tricky made toys
> 
> =================


I can't wait for you to buy these and explain how it works Bj.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw those too BJ, pretty cool! Let us know how they work!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey and Harry

Will do, I should have them by next Wed. or Thur. next week,, looks like they are using a split barrel nut that's locked in place with the snap down handle But I don't get the helix rod in the center with the plate in the center and on the clamp blocks,, but I will know next week how they work.. 

===============



challagan said:


> I saw those too BJ, pretty cool! Let us know how they work!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet! I am lobbying hard for the smaller ash chest for a Christmas gift  Do you have this one or are yours the oak ones?

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

I don't have the ash one they are Oak...

You know that makes me recall the one I made along time ago,,, 
But then it cost tons money to make it, just the hardware was a ton of money back then and the Ash and Oak stock, I don't recall how much lumber it took to make it but I know it took me 4 weeks to save the money to buy it.. LOL I recall that....  but I was only making 78.00 week take home and my house payment was a ton about 110.oo per.. month.. LOL ,, how things change..  and my 3 bedroom house with a full basement and a 2 car garage cost 5,500.oo LOL LOL hahahahaha...and I took the 2 car garage down and built a 4 car garage..with walk in a grease pit .and sold it for 96,000.oo how things change ..right... 


==========







challagan said:


> Sweet! I am lobbying hard for the smaller ash chest for a Christmas gift  Do you have this one or are yours the oak ones?
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, those are great. The ash one would fit my area better and it's only 59.00 and you can't even find ash hardly anymore. Most likely they are the same as the Oak and Maple ones Grizzly sells even though Grizzly gets about 110.00 for them. They look the same though. I just want one for my chisels, small planes, and other hand tool type stuff, measure, squares and marking stuff. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well just a update on the clamps,,, Great clamps for the price...

They are made with nice Oak and made very well,,they use a helix rod in the center of the clamps to keep them true when you slide them out for a quick release, the locking device is a pin that pulls up when you push the bar down,they also have a pocket in the Oak to put your fingers, the silver bar on the back side of the clamp is a safety bar ,they are very hvy.about twice as hvy as the standard wooden clamps...one thing nice about them is they can be taken down unlike the normal wooden clamps once the handles are on and it place...that makes it nice to clean the rods up...when a bit of glue gets on them...they work the same way as the normal ones but with the quick release.

All and All great clamps and they would make a great gift for the wood worker for this Xmax.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?f=bylogo&logourl=Windsor.gif&brand=Windsor Design

===========




harrysin said:


> I can't wait for you to buy these and explain how it works Bj.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bob those are pretty cool! Thanks for the pics. Did you get a new chest as well? 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

Yep,, can't have to many tool boxes 


=========



challagan said:


> Hey Bob those are pretty cool! Thanks for the pics. Did you get a new chest as well?
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bud
> 
> Yep,, can't have to many tool boxes
> 
> ...


Cool is that an oak one or ash? I can't really tell. That was a stealth gloat on putting that in the photo ... LOL! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey 

LOL LOL " stealth gloat " 

It's the Oak one with 8 drawers I just could not pass it up for that price (90.oo) plus a had 3ea. 10.oo gift cards from HF and that took it down by 30.oo bucks 
Many get the little add papers from HF and don't see the free gift card coupon on the back page or the 15% off coupon number...

It's a neat box with two locks , in that way I can miss place the keys for it ,,LOL 
I was out in the shop taking a look at it and I think I will come up a way to hide a key in a pocket on the bottom side maybe, I do have a Colt to make a small pocket to do that.. LOL


============



challagan said:


> Cool is that an oak one or ash? I can't really tell. That was a stealth gloat on putting that in the photo ... LOL!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bob that is a neat idea on the key. I have never noticed the coupons before, will have to pay more attention 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

I know that photography can sometimes be deceiving, but that sure looks like an XXXL clamp sitting on top of that very nice tool chest. Nice snag on the bargains :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

It's a BIG wood clamp, it's about 8 to 10lbs of wood and steel..
The tool box it's on is 20" long ...

When I saw the box it came in I said WOW,, 2 clamps in one big box 8" tall x 18" wide and 30" long and I said all that for two clamps with all most no packing in the big box...to speak about,two little air bags..LOL, I said I think they sent me a case of them , but no way just 2 of them...10" and a 12"

I was in the shop and the BOSS said you have some boxes out front that FedX just dropped off and I said OK , but see didn't say you will need a 2 wheeler to get them.. LOL LOL I had them in 3 days and they didn't charge me for FedX,,9.oo shipping charge..  they must have a heck of a deal with FedX. 


Just a NOTE **** Harbor Freight had a Black Friday sale going on with some great deals  I thnk it runs until Sunday ....
Note the date,but you can find the 2007 items with the link below
http://bfads.net/Harbor-Freight/2006

http://www.shopzilla.com/7Y_-_SEARCH_GO--Go!__SEARCH_GO.x--61__SEARCH_GO.y--17__cat_id--1__keyword--tools__search_box--1__sfsk--0



========




==========



Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> I know that photography can sometimes be deceiving, but that sure looks like an XXXL clamp sitting on top of that very nice tool chest. Nice snag on the bargains :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just snapshots of the wooden tool box from HF


================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Just snapshots of the wooden tool box from HF
> 
> 
> ================


That is a sweet chest Bj, i want one of them boys  Did you just route that bottom or is that the way it comes? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey
Thanks

Yep,they are neat  yep just stuck on a template with some tape and put in a pocket hole to put the keys in...

Ten years from now I should have the backup set I think..just in case..


==========


challagan said:


> That is a sweet chest Bj, i want one of them boys  Did you just route that bottom or is that the way it comes?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

That is really a cool chest for the bucks. One heck of a find for sure. Makes me want to replace my old red metal one, but I would still be stuck having to put it on top of the red metal base cabinet.

That key slot is a great idea although in 10 years are you going to remember it is there? LOL LOL    At my tender young age I am already having trouble remembering yesterday.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks

Well in ten years I may not care, alot can happen in that time but the next guy may want a set of keys and he will think he found a gold mine by finding the keys on the bottom...life is short...it's like when I put the numbers on the back of the safe the BOSS that's real smart hahahaha LOL but I lost the numbers along time ago in my small head so it did work out just right when I put them on back side some 30 years ago...but I did code them so I was the only one that could decode them, now if I forget that I'm in deep stuff.

Like many I think I have tons of keys on rings that I have no ideal what they are for but I keep them just in case I find the lock they go to LOL I made a box for them about a year ago and I said I should sale them for the brass , I would get 150.oo bucks just for the brass in the box .. 


===






============


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

The oak workbench for $180.00 intrigues me. I have set aside a few plans and pictures with the thought of building one myself in mind, but now I would have to weigh my time and cost of materials against moving ahead to something more exotic or difficult, and just buying the "Stoe Bawt" bench. The only real downside would be losing bragging rights... i.e. "I built this." Ha ha... I may forego the ego trip!
Thanks
Roger 
(Roefa)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Roefa said:


> The oak workbench for $180.00 intrigues me. I have set aside a few plans and pictures with the thought of building one myself in mind, but now I would have to weigh my time and cost of materials against moving ahead to something more exotic or difficult, and just buying the "Stoe Bawt" bench. The only real downside would be losing bragging rights... i.e. "I built this." Ha ha... I may forego the ego trip!
> Thanks
> Roger
> (Roefa)


I like it as well Roger. Even if the leg system is to flimsy it could be shored up pretty easily. I like the drawers in it. If the top isn't perfectly flat which it probably isn't you could use a router sled to plane it down flat. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Some things you need to be aware of before jumping on that HF workbench.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=3362001&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Some things you need to be aware of before jumping on that HF workbench.
> 
> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=3362001&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


 Ha ha... I don't know if I would call it a joke but it certainly isn't what it appears. Still not a bad deal for 150.00 with all the drawers etc. don't yah think?

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Not sure on that one Corey. I had a friend teach me how to build drawers with a Kreg jig a while back and I think I could build a lot of drawrers for that $150


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The table is neat BUT the shipping cost can kill that good deal,here's a link to one on Grizzly web site to check out the shipping cost on that type of item , HF will not show you that until check out time..

Truck item... over 100 lb...for just the top..
And Grizzly has one of ths lowest shipping rates..


http://www.grizzly.com/products/60-Workbench-Birch/H7723
http://www.grizzly.com/products/60-Workbench-With-Drawers-Birch/H7724

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9914
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/253

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2612


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Not sure on that one Corey. I had a friend teach me how to build drawers with a Kreg jig a while back and I think I could build a lot of drawrers for that $150


Well... that is true Bob  Where did that masked man go any way? He left this silver screw!! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bj, I just noticed this... what is this, another stealth gloat  the flex cut chisels  Going to do some carving  Those are nice! 
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I have many of them but that set is new,,,sometimes I just need a good chisel to get the job done,,, 

===========



challagan said:


> Hey Bj, I just noticed this... what is this, another stealth gloat  the flex cut chisels  Going to do some carving  Those are nice!
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> I have many of them but that set is new,,,sometimes I just need a good chisel to get the job done,,,
> 
> ===========


Ha ha... me thinks you just bought them for the box  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

hahahahahahahahahahahaha I do that from time to time ,I have a box thing and have from about the age of 14 or so  

=======




challagan said:


> Ha ha... me thinks you just bought them for the box
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more Clamps, this type will fit any size box quick and easy. 

Just tie it in a knot and that's all ,then just untie it after the glue is setup,roll it back up and it's ready to go again when you need small or a big clamp, it comes in 10ft ..1/8" to 3/8" OD size. Surgical Tubing 




=========





bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Well just a update on the clamps,,, Great clamps for the price...
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Never seen that used before Bob. Cool .... 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

It's neat stuff,,if you get a bit of glue on you can just wipe it off,no clamp marks,will fit just about any thing like a cabinet,door frames,glue up tops,etc.one size fits all thing. 

The small suff is great for the small boxes,,,the last stuff I had did last for 5 years or so unlike the rubber bands I did use b/4 I started to use this stuff...it also works great on chairs, I have many types of clamps the big band clamps that are pain to use I think Harry had a snapshot of his, that he used them on a box I think that's what it was about 2 weeks ago.....

I don't cut them up the norm I just back loop them just a bit that way I have 5ft long clamps...so to speak...but they will stretch out about double...

I don't know why woodworkers don't use this great stuff I don't recall seeing anyone suggest it...beside me  


===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, great idea Bob. So where do you get it Bob? I guess I can ask my doctor friend that my son and I fish with  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

One night I was in the Library reading a add paper I got in the mail I saw a sling shot and I said that would be great for a clamp for boxes..,that suff will stretch about 4 times without breaking..in the sling shot and will last a long time, I had a crotch rocket sling shot along time ago 

http://www.reefscuba.com/surgical_tubing.htm

==========




challagan said:


> Yup, great idea Bob. So where do you get it Bob? I guess I can ask my doctor friend that my son and I fish with
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

ha ha... I suppose a lot of places on the internet. My son had one of those crotch rockets until I had to take it away from him  

Corey


----------

